# Limited Edition Fortis Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium - Collectible?



## shappy

Is this a watch worth collecting, especially if you can get it NOS?


----------



## GeoffD

Although this is a very popular watch with Fortis enthusiasts and can be hard to locate, when you do find one they sell for less than they cost new, so would not consider them an investment in the sense of making a profit, it just means you're less likely to be hit with a loss if you resell.
I was offered one "As new", complete with the Cosmonaut set for $3000 only last week.
Some people are starting to be concerned about watches using the Lemania 5100 as parts are becoming hard to find and worry that it will affect the ability to resell them.

If you do come across one though, I know a number of people looking ;-)


----------



## shappy

GeoffD said:


> If you do come across one though, I know a number of people looking ;-)


Well, I certainly don't have the cash to pay what this site is asking for one, and I can't confirm that it is not an old listing, but here you go: http://www.redfingerprint.com/watch...cial_Cosmonauts_Chronograph_Titanium/6442711M


----------



## GeoffD

Redfingerprint are well known and very good, but they are mainly a watch "broker". Along with a number of similar companies, many of whom operate from Malaysia, they list the entire catalogue of lots of watch brands. They then source the watches from Authorised Dealers with whom they have agreed discounts. 
This helps the dealers to maintain their required level of turnover with these manufacturers without directly engaging in advertised discounting and on-line sales that is usually forbidden in their contract.
The listing of a watch is unfortunately no assurance of it's availability. I've tried some of these brokers a number of times (including Redfingerprint) for hard to find watches they've had listed but never yet been successful in tracking one down.
Glad you like the 644.27.142 LE chrono. It's one of my favourites too, but to be honest the "Official Cosmonaut" 602.22. version is more wearable. It's a lower profile and much more affordable so you're less likely to worry about scratching the Ti in everyday wear.


----------



## viktorbear

Have anyone noticed any newer Fortis watch sell for a higher price than its suggested retail price?

Maybe the gold watches could increase in the future ??


----------



## SJACKAL

shappy said:


> Is this a watch worth collecting, especially if you can get it NOS?


:rodekaart

*That is my photo, I do not mind people using it and I am happy to share photos, but I will appreciate greatly if the user would drop me a note to inform me that my photo is used; be it within the message post itself, or by email or private message.

The copyright words are not there for nothing.

Thank you.*

As for the question if this watch is worth collecting? Yes!

I traded the watch sometime ago, I regretted it, its on my wanted list and I hope to own it again in the future.


----------



## Dimitris

SJACKAL said:


> :rodekaart
> 
> *That is my photo, I do not mind people using it and I am happy to share photos, but I will appreciate greatly if the user would drop me a note to inform me that my photo is used; be it within the message post itself, or by email or private message.
> 
> The copyright words are not there for nothing.
> 
> Thank you.*
> 
> As for the question if this watch is worth collecting? Yes!
> 
> I traded the watch sometime ago, I regretted it, its on my wanted list and I hope to own it again in the future.


The photo is FANTASTIC :-!. I 'm thinking seriously to propose it to Fortis banner.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## SJACKAL

Dimitris said:


> The photo is FANTASTIC :-!. I 'm thinking seriously to propose it to Fortis banner.
> 
> Regards
> Dimitris


Thanx for the compliment, I am very much flattered.


----------

